
Namecheap fucked up everything today - makaronin
Suddenly, all DNS records for my domain have disappeared. The project that is based on dozens of subdomains has just halted. Has anyone else faced the same issue?
======
stephen82
You must have been among those who got unlucky with ICANN's upgrades.

[https://www.networkworld.com/article/3313341/internet/icanns...](https://www.networkworld.com/article/3313341/internet/icanns-
internet-dns-security-upgrade-apparently-goes-off-without-a-glitch.html)

~~~
makaronin
"..apparently goes off without a glitch". Apparently, not.

------
TobbenTM
That really sucks, maybe now is a good time to look into infrastructure as
code?

I believe Terraform has a provider for namecheap, so that if this ever happens
again, you're able to restore within minutes

